# Bike comparison, before buying Infinito



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post on the Bianchi Forum. I have been checking it out and it seems very informative with some good shots of the bikes and other helpful information! I was wondering what some of you have been testing in comparison to the Infinito before buying it or are considering buying it? 

I tested a Tarmac (Ultegra) an Roubaix (Ultegra) an Super Six (105) and a Synapse (105) the first 3 were 52's and Synapse a 51. The Roubaix felt the best to me but is sold out for 2011. I really liked the the look of the Infinito Ultegra and Anthem groups. I guess the question is has anyone tested any of the bikes I listed and or what other bikes did you test before buying the Infinito in Ulteggra or Anthem group sets?

Thanks inadvance,

Bizman


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I haven't ridden any of the "competitors", but am generally fond of the Roubaix/Synapse/Infinito/Pinarello KOBH school.

My only real gripe with my Infinito is tire clearance. 25mm is the absolute maximum it seems. The Roubaix can take 28 mm and I think the Synapse can too.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

It all comes down to personal preference when you take out the bike for a test ride. In 2009, I bought a 2008 Roubaix Expert with full Ultegra at a very good price. The LBS had to order one in for me. After I got it, I was custom fit to the bike six or seven times, but could never get comfortable riding it. Was fit one last time and it didn't work, so I sold it for what I paid for it. I thenI bought a 2009 Giant TCR C2 Advanced at the end of the season. While it was a very fast bike, I wasn't comfortable as the geometry was more aggressive. I ended up breaking my ankle and needed surgery, which kept me off the bike for 9 months, so I decided to sell that too.

After I recovered from surgery in September, 2010, I bought an Infinito. The LBS owner spent a lot of time custom fitting me to the bike. As of yesterday, I have 2550 miles on the bike. It is definitley the most comfortable bike I have ever had. If I were you, the Infinito is a definite #1 choice.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts on comparing bikes before buying the infinito, I appreciate it! I am still undecided and it makes it harder when there are no infinitos to test ride in my area or even close to my area. How is reliability and is there any warranty problems, or problems getting warranty repairs in a timely manner with Bianchi that I should know of?

Thanks


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I've had my Infinito since August, 2010 and have had absolutely no problems what-so-ever, so I can't speak for warranty issues. As with any new bike, the cables are going to stretch and will need to be adjusted a few times in the first few months, but that is to be expected.

I can tell you that I now have 2650 miles on the bike since 9/1/10 and love every time I get on it to ride!!


----------



## LosGatosRider (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had my Infinito (Ultegra) since February and have just over 800 miles on it. 2x what adjtogo said. I love getting on it and it's nice to look at, too! I rode a Madone 6.2 and a Roubaix while shopping and preferred the Infinito's feel on fast descents. 

I rode a century on mine this past weekend and the next day went for a loosen-up on the spinning bike in the gym. No tenderness in my butt or stiffness in my lower back, which is where I've felt it in the past on longer riders. In other words: it's comfortable all day, assuming you've been well fitted.

One thing I've done with mine that I'd recommend is to upgrade to a higher-end wheelset. I chose Kysrium SLs since I'm 200+ lbs and wanted something under me that I would feel confident about in 40 mph descents.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Agree on that. Wheels are important, and the stock wheels on most prebuilt Infinitos are far below the quality of the frame.

I have 
A set bombproof Mavic Open Pro/CXP33 f/r laced 32x3 to older Campagnolo Record hubs, for training.
A set Campagnolo Eurus from 2003. They have steel spokes and internal nipples. I've never had to true them. My all round go fast wheels, with Michelin P3R and latex tubes.
A Set FFWD F2R-240s tubular wheels with low profile carbon rims. Very light and very comfortable with Vittoria Corsa CX.

I wonder what wheelset to buy for next year...


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Tire clearance is only 25 mm on the Infinito? Just out of curiosity, why go to a 28 mm? That just seems way too thick.

Any thoughts on using those wider HED wheels on this bike (Ardennes, I think)?


----------



## edgold (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm in the final stages of selection, an Infinito 105 group or a cannondale synapse 105 group or Apex. Prices are around the same (synapse apex is a few hundred less). Both bikes are a great fit for me. Now I'm trying to decide which has the better frame. I'm following the rules of bike buying, fit first, get best frame second, components third. I would assume the infinitio has a better frame (maybe stiffer, lighter, better quality carbon) than the cannondale synapse but I don't know. Any info in helping me over the hump with my decision-making would be great. Thanks.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Check if the synapse 105 uses the same carbon quality as the more expensive ones (Ultegra etc.) I don't think it does, but my memory is vague and European.

The Infinito frame comes in one carbon quality only.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Between the two bikes (I rode both) I would go with the Infinito. I have heard far more horror storys with the frames, seatpost, etc and brakage on the Cannodale than the Bianchi. Besides the Bianchi IMHO is much cooler and they don't seem so much like a cookie cutter bike like the Cannondale.


----------



## edgold (Aug 24, 2011)

The cannondale synapse 105 is not their top end carbon. The top end is the high-mod frames which are all dura ace or SRAM red.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Bizman said:


> Between the two bikes (I rode both) I would go with the Infinito. I have heard far more horror storys with the frames, seatpost, etc and brakage on the Cannodale than the Bianchi. Besides the Bianchi IMHO is much cooler and they don't seem so much like a cookie cutter bike like the Cannondale.


Good choice...you just stated a couple of the reasons why I went with the Infinito. My wife has a 2011 Madone 5.2 and while it is a technically well-made bike, it just does not have the same "cool" factor.


----------

